# New Tool Trailer Layout



## SofaKing Fast (Nov 30, 2005)

I need some help. I purchased a new 6 x 10 enclosed trailer for our local trail crew. Working on how to layout the trailer to keep it organized. Do you guys have any pictures, ideas about what works and what was a waste of space? Must haves or don't do's?
Barry


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*prior*

here is a link
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=450007&highlight=trailer

but this one is more direct:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=425996&highlight=trailer


----------



## SofaKing Fast (Nov 30, 2005)

Thank you. I searched as I remember seeing that thread years ago. I didn't see it.


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

I think the best trailer layouts evolve over time and are highly specialized to the stuff you carry. Arrange your big stuff - grill, generator, mucktruck, wheelbarrows, popup tents, whatever - and then arrange all the smaller stuff around it.

Some photos of ours.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*very nice trailer*

Sometimes it is good to revisit a topic!


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

One slick thing I saw in a tool trailer was a shallow set of shelves constructed along one wall to keep the medium stuff organized (chainsaw, loppers, large manual saws) and the tall tools upright along the other wall. Trailer balance was maintained by having an enclosed linear compartment where the bottom shelf would have been. This compartment was used to store long heavy things like tamping bars, rock bars, manual jackhammers and carsonite post pounders. The heavy stuff slide in from the back when the door was open and the enclosure was very heavily built to keep them secure. The front of the trailer had shelves sized to hold labeled plastic totes for the small stuff, then all of the totes which were strapped in place when traveling.


----------

